

iPhone 6 Prone to Warping - Golddisk
http://thesurge.net/iphone-6-prone-to-warping/

======
informatimago
I've had for a year a Galaxy S4 which is as big as a iPhone 6, and usually
have it in my front pocket, and it doesn't wrap: I just remove it from the
pocket when I must sit with a pocket too small in a cramped space.

Are iPhone users just dumb? I plan to buy an iPhone 6 plus. Will I become as
dumb?

------
Golddisk
Does this make you change your mind if you were considering purchasing the
iPhone 6?

A similar test of the Galaxy Note 3 is showing that the Note is much more
resistant to warping.

~~~
mullingitover
Nope. The first thing I would do is put it in reinforced card case anyway, and
I don't wear skinny jeans with tight pockets that would apply torque to the
phone.

~~~
Golddisk
I think that's a good point, any reinforced case would likely prevent this
from happening. I'm guessing we will probably see Apple offering free cases
again as they did with the iPhone 4 if it is a common enough problem.

